# Form 1500 2-12 template.  Where can i find?



## JesseL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm looking for a PDF or excel template for the new 02-12 claim forms.  Where can I find this?  The one from this website doesn't come out right when it printed out.  http://www.mdcodewizard.com/CMS1500/

Thanks.


----------



## Michelle_Eskelsen (Jun 13, 2014)

*Hcfa*

I don't know if you want to print out just the HCFA or print out the completed HCFA. I know you cannot save a completed one, but when I do fill one out and want to print I make sure my printer settings are at Actual Size and portrait and it comes out great. Hope this helps
Michelle


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 13, 2014)

www.nucc.org


----------

